

A profile of Sergey Brin: Enlightenment man - cawel
http://www.economist.com/displayStory.cfm?story_id=12673407

======
greyman
I skimmed through the article, but couldn't find anything really new there.

~~~
petercooper
The history was interesting, but it seems they threw up a lot of stuff of no
substance to pad it out:

 _Sergey Brin, one of the founders of Google, believes knowledge is always a
good thing—and that more of it should be shared_

Like.. for real? :)

------
dimitar
How do magazines do business? They have stories suggested and paid by PR firms
who are paid by other firms. So this is really an advertisement.

Eh, and I actually like Google and the Economist..

------
robak
What happened to The Economist recently? First, day say that intelligent men
have better sperm then stoopidos. Now, they treat Sergey like an example for
super-human. A few more articles and they'll be explaining why euthanasia for
poor and stupid is a good thing.

~~~
byrneseyeview
_First, day say that intelligent men have better sperm then stoopidos._

Is this actually false? I thought that adoption and twin studies were pretty
clear on the matter.

 _A few more articles and they'll be explaining why euthanasia for poor and
stupid is a good thing._

There is actually a pretty huge gap between, e.g. "People inherit traits from
their parents, including intelligence," and "All people with trait x must be
killed." Maybe if you didn't immediately make that logical leap to a policy
conclusion, you'd be more comfortable considering the facts.

~~~
robak
Well, nazis also never said directly they're killing weak people in camps. I
just meant the overall style they represent. It reads like the newest findings
of Nazi science or something...

